# No Blur



## gmpblack (Nov 11, 2011)

I recently got this phone directly from Motorola, It does say Verizon on it however I find nothing in the phone that has to do with "blur"
Its system version is 5.5.886.XT875Verizon.en.us
Baseband CDMA_N_03.1C.50R Itedc_u_05.15.00
Webtop version WT-1.3.0-105_DBN-1
Kernel 2.6.35.7-g790a33c [email protected]#1
Build number 5.5.1_84_DBN-55

Is this a Stock build???


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

What's the launcher look like? Lockscreen? Maybe you could post some screenshots. But yes that's the stock build.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Any way to log into fastboot or something to see if its unlocked? 
just incase lol?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

interesting, but i would think that blur wouldn't be an implementation of VZW but that of motorola no?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

gmpblack said:


> I recently got this phone directly from Motorola, It does say Verizon on it however I find nothing in the phone that has to do with "blur"
> Its system version is 5.5.886.XT875bVerizon.en.us
> Baseband CDMA_N_03.1C.50R Itedc_u_05.15.00
> Webtop version WT-1.3.0-105_DBN-1
> ...


If I were you, I'd do a /system dump and somehow get that to RevNumbers so that he can have libs and .apk files that don't rely on MotoBlur stuff. There's a very real possibility that to get LTE up and running on the Bionic he'll need to use some "Helper" .apk's.


----------



## RevNumbers (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ what he said ^^

lol... I've pretty much narrowed down the issue with data in CM7 on the bionic... but it's gonna be a PITA to get working since it relies on blur...

If you can get me a system dump of a blurless bionic it would do wonders for me









Rev


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

If this helps get data on CM7...that'd be awesome.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> If this helps get data on CM7...that'd be awesome.


+1.


----------



## gmpblack (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is the lockscreen and launcher


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

gmpblack said:


> Here is the lockscreen and launcher


Looks like blur lockscreen and launcher. 
This is the new blur look.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

gmpblack said:


> Here is the lockscreen and launcher


Ya that's blur..


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

Yup that is the blur UI. There are no apps named blur, but you will notice Widgets like social messaging and Motorola's corporate sync.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk


----------

